# Has anyone every heard of this stallion/mare or know how to get more info?



## eminyx

I was looking at a horse online that is 1/2 hanoverian and supposedly registered, but I can't find her pedigree, or the pedigree of her sire or dam (on allbreedpedigree.com)
Does anyone know anything about the pedigrees or how to get more information on the sire/dam?

Duc's Ballalina Tou
(HB II New Winnetou X Hauptstutbuch)


----------



## Yogiwick

I'd start with inquiring about the mare and specifically ask for that info.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Hauptstutbuch is just a mare that is registered with that breed registry.

It means that she passed her mare's test for that breed, but it isn't a name.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

HB II means stallion book 2. Not all stallions make it into stallion book 1, but are still considered breeding material, so they go in 2 The stallion's name is New Winnetou. 
Stutbuch is the studbook mates are being registered in. Hauptstutbuch is main stuff book, then chimes Stutbuch= studbook, then Vorbuch=pre studbook, for the ones who contain another breed, or are not quite considered standard. If the mattress proves herself with good offspring or in sport, she can go up in the stud book..... but you probably didn't want to know all that lol


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Of course I didn't mean to say"mattress".. that is suppose to be" mate"
Anyway,I googled the sire, found the ad for the mate, which is deleted in Warmblood sales.com, but fragments left in Google say the dam is half TB( the"xx" behind a name in a German pedigree means TB)


----------



## Yogiwick

^^ Interesting


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Oh my...."-mattress".... and now"mate".... thus phone had a mind if it's own when it comes to typing


----------



## Yogiwick

I read between the lines


----------

